# Cockatiel not moving



## toxicwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello there! I bought a male cockatiel a week ago. He looks healthy: clean feathers, attentive eyes, chirping a lot during the day, eating, drinking and grooming. There is just one problem... He doesn't move away from the food bowl; he just stays next to it, holding it with one leg. Even when he needs to drink some water he only stretches to reach it. he doesn't sit there like he'd be sick, he's always rising his head to look outside at the other birds. The cage is large enough (it's special for cockatiels). I really don't know what to do. He doesn't seem to feel lonely, because he sings a lot and I sit next to his cage, gently talk to him and even whistle him some songs. I don't there's anything wrong with its foot. When I take out the food bowl to change the food he stays on the perch like any other bird.
I'd appreciate anyone's help with this. Thank you! :grey tiel:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If you got him a week ago he is still probably adjusting


----------



## toxicwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you very much! He's my first pet bird and that's why I want to make sure everything is alright.


----------

